# Back online from OverGrow days :)



## Jaxstraw (Apr 8, 2011)

I see quite a few familiar faces around here.
Which is a great thing!

Finishing first grow in about 8 years. 

I plan on being online quite a bit taking advantage of all the knowledge going round this site. 

Pics upcoming.
See ya round.

Jax


----------



## THESkunkMunkie (Apr 10, 2011)

*Welcome to RIU, see ya round the boards!!












*


----------

